# Betta chases ant!



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey everyone so long story but I'm starting
a soroity tank and recently got 4 bettas for it which 
I'm quartining now.Anyway one of them is in
a bare one gallon tank and today I was watching 
her when a ant crawled by her tank....she 
sarted freaking out especially when it crawled
under the tank she just kept following it!It was so
cute and funny that I had to post!I heard that some
bettas can be fed ants?Is this true?Anyway just thought
I'd share😀


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Totally depends on the fish & how hungry it is. I've fed my red betta Diavolo the most varied diet of insects in addition to 20 different brands of fish food. She will eat them all. 

However, they WON'T eat ants. I'm suspecting because they have some horns/spikes on their bodies. 










They try to eat the ant, but if it's not gone in 5 minutes, then they're not going to attempt to finish it after 5 hours.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, okay thanks for the info!That's interesting.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Mine love ants, I dont think it would have much nutritional value though. I think they eat it because its wriggling. They love eating the abdomens of flies and moths that fall into their tank too


----------

